# MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen



## Norge Fan (15. September 2007)

Wollte mal hören ob in letzter Zeit jemand auf o.g. Kutter war.Mein Schwiegervater und sein Kumpel haben Mitte Oktober 2 Tage gebucht und mich gefragt ob ich im Board mal nachhaken könnte.Also bin ich für alle Infos dankbar.Gruß#hRené


----------



## BennyO (16. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

Mit dem Kutter habt ihr schon mal eine gute Wahl getroffen.
Jens und seine Crew geben sich immer sehr viel Mühe.
Die Fänge sind nicht großartig anders als auf den anderen Kuttern.
Falls du genaues wissen willst, ruf einfach mal dort an.


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

Sehr gemütlicher und netter Kutter. Klasse Crew, sauber und ordentlich, gezapftes Bier vom Fass... Und Jens gibt sich Mühe!
Sehr Empfehlenswert, der Kahn!#6


----------



## Mini-Broesel (16. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

Moin,

Ja... mit dem kutter habt ihr auf jedenfall keine fehlentscheidung getroffen.....


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

wie schon von Benny gesagt. Jens und Team geben sich sehr mühe.
Das Schiff selber ist sauber und in Top Zustand. Fische können bei mehren Fahrten hintereinander an Bord eingefroren werden.
Und  es gibt frisch gezapftes Köppi:vik:
Werde so gegen den 18.10 auch mal wieder ein paar Tage mit diesen Schiff auf Dorschfang gehen.#6


----------



## Waldima (16. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

Jens war mehrere Jahre Schiffsführer auf dem MS "Christa" bei Anton Rades. Dieser Kutter war bis zu seinem Verkauf nach Wismar sicherlich der begehrteste in Heiligenhafen. Das sagt alles...

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (17. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*



Waldima schrieb:


> Jens war mehrere Jahre Schiffsführer auf dem MS "Christa" bei Anton Rades. Dieser Kutter war bis zu seinem Verkauf nach Wismar sicherlich der begehrteste in Heiligenhafen. Das sagt alles...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Waldima


du musst aber auch dabei sagen das in den zeiten von Rades,freter und co ,ganz andere fischvorkommen vorhanden wahren.:c

aber trotzdem monika:m:m:m:l


----------



## buschmann88 (17. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

Ein Spitzenkutter mit einer hilfbereiten Crew, auch wenn Rainer hinter seinem Verkaufsstand gerne mal grimmig guckt ist er in wirklichkeit nen netter!
Kapitän ist 1A!

Das Fischvorkommen war zur Christa Zeit sicherlich etwas anders, aber das Problem haben ja leider alle Kutter!


----------



## BennyO (17. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> du musst aber auch dabei sagen das in den zeiten von Rades,freter und co ,ganz andere fischvorkommen vorhanden wahren.:c
> 
> aber trotzdem monika:m:m:m:l


 


Trotzdem war die Christa einer der legendärsten Kutter in Heiligenhafen. Meiner Meinung nach war es ein super Kutter und ich finde es auch schade, dass er nicht mehr in Heiligenhafen liegt.
Naja aber zur Monika wurde alles wichtige gesagt.



Gruß Benny


----------



## micha_2 (17. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

dann fahr nach wismar und du kannst mit dem legendären kutter weiter fahren. mir wird immer richtig schlecht wenn ich lese, der käpt'n gibt sich mühe nur die fische wollen nich beissen. woher weiß der angler das hat er immer ein auge auf'n echolot? ein stetiges umsetzen und kurze driften sein dafür kein zeichen. UND es gibt in heiligenhafen einen kutter der den FISCH nich sucht, sondern nur bekannte stellen anfährt, oder mal schauen wo die anderen sind.(eigene Aussage vom Käpt'n), denn er sieht die fische sowieso nich. und es sind einige hier im board die es ende august selber mit erlebt haben. es gab ein unterschied von 1000Fischen an einen einzigen Tag und das noch in Sichtweite. so jetzt ihr weiter.


----------



## Waldima (17. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*



micha_2 schrieb:


> dann fahr nach wismar und du kannst mit dem legendären kutter weiter fahren. mir wird immer richtig schlecht wenn ich lese, der käpt'n gibt sich mühe nur die fische wollen nich beissen. woher weiß der angler das hat er immer ein auge auf'n echolot? ein stetiges umsetzen und kurze driften sein dafür kein zeichen. UND es gibt in heiligenhafen einen kutter der den FISCH nich sucht, sondern nur bekannte stellen anfährt, oder mal schauen wo die anderen sind.(eigene Aussage vom Käpt'n), denn er sieht die fische sowieso nich. und es sind einige hier im board die es ende august selber mit erlebt haben. es gab ein unterschied von 1000Fischen an einen einzigen Tag und das noch in Sichtweite. so jetzt ihr weiter.


 

@ micha_2

Das ist aber starker Tobak. Welcher Kutter soll das denn sein? Es gibt ein Schiff in Heiligenhafen, das über weniger moderne Technik verfügt als der Rest, und der Kapitän nimmt sicher u. a. deswegen einen niedrigeren Fahrpreis. Meinst Du diesen roten Kutter?
Ich denke, die drei Heiligenhafener Schiffe, die Du in Deiner Fahrtenzählung von diesem Jahr aufführst, kommen schon mal nicht in Frage. Oder warst Du auch unter den Boardies, die Ende August dabei waren, als ein Unterschied von 1000 Fischen in Sichtweite erzielt wurde?

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Norge Fan (17. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

Danke an alle für eure Postings:m.Werde den beiden"Alten Herren"mal berichten.Falls noch jemand in nächster Zeit mit der MS Monika auf Tour geht,würde ich mich natürlich über weitere Infos von euch freuen.Gruß#hRené


----------



## micha_2 (19. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

leider war ich doch 2mal auf diesem kutter. aber auf diesem kutter werden mich keine pferde mehr bringen, und es wird im nächsten jahr auch nicht mehr an unserem angeln beteiligt werden.


----------



## Yupii (20. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

ich war auch zweimal auf diesem Kutter, nämlich das erste und letzte Mal:r
Es ging schon morgnes los: nee, die Ruten (die Zweitruten)könnt ihr hier nicht befestigen.., das klappert so, das stört mich#d#d .
Als letztes Schiff losgefahren, aber dafür mit halber Kraft als erstes wieder angelegt. Sauber#6. Bei jeder zweiten ellenlangen Drift ( egal, ob Fisch gefangen wurde oder nicht ) sah man die Windräder von Fehmarn in etwa immer gleicher Entfernung. Kann aber um 100 m  differieren. Dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schade. Das Schiff war voll und da kann man schon ordentliche Leistung erwarten. Muss ich auch als Selbstständiger tagtäglich bringen, auch wenn mal nen Furz quer sitzt. Darf ich aber nicht zeigen. 
Da reisst auch das Köpi diese Leistung nicht mehr raus. Wenn ich unbedingt Bier vom Fass haben muss, kann ich auch hier in ne Kneipe gehen, ist billiger und genauso gemütlich. Aber ich komme ja in erster Linie zum Angeln. Aber wenn auf dem gesamten Schiff nicht so doll gefangen wird, liegt es wohl nicht nur an den Gästen. Übrigens waren auch noch einige namhaftige Boardies dabei. Für uns stand sofort fest: Nicht noch einmal mit diesem Kutter.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*



Waldima schrieb:


> @ micha_2
> 
> Das ist aber starker Tobak. *Welcher Kutter soll das denn sein?* Es gibt ein Schiff in Heiligenhafen, das über weniger moderne Technik verfügt als der Rest, und der Kapitän nimmt sicher u. a. deswegen einen niedrigeren Fahrpreis. Meinst Du diesen roten Kutter?
> Ich denke, die drei Heiligenhafener Schiffe, die Du in Deiner Fahrtenzählung von diesem Jahr aufführst, kommen schon mal nicht in Frage. Oder warst Du auch unter den Boardies, die Ende August dabei waren, als ein Unterschied von 1000 Fischen in Sichtweite erzielt wurde?
> ...


Moin Moin Waldima,
Schau mal in die Kutterfahrtenaufzählung von Micha 2. Da stehen genau 2 Kutter drin mit denen er zweimal gefahren ist in 07. Genau einer von den beiden liegt in HH:g... Na, schon eins und eins zusammengezählt???|supergri



> ich war auch zweimal auf diesem Kutter, nämlich das erste und letzte Mal:r
> Es ging schon morgnes los: nee, die Ruten (die Zweitruten)könnt ihr hier nicht befestigen.., das klappert so, das stört mich#d#d .
> Als letztes Schiff losgefahren, aber dafür mit halber Kraft als erstes wieder angelegt. Sauber#6. Bei jeder zweiten ellenlangen Drift ( egal, ob Fisch gefangen wurde oder nicht ) sah man die Windräder von Fehmarn in etwa immer gleicher Entfernung. Kann aber um 100 m differieren. Dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schade. Das Schiff war voll und da kann man schon ordentliche Leistung erwarten. Muss ich auch als Selbstständiger tagtäglich bringen, auch wenn mal nen Furz quer sitzt. Darf ich aber nicht zeigen.
> Da reisst auch das Köpi diese Leistung nicht mehr raus. Wenn ich unbedingt Bier vom Fass haben muss, kann ich auch hier in ne Kneipe gehen, ist billiger und genauso gemütlich. Aber ich komme ja in erster Linie zum Angeln. Aber wenn auf dem gesamten Schiff nicht so doll gefangen wird, liegt es wohl nicht nur an den Gästen. Übrigens waren auch noch einige namhaftige Boardies dabei. Für uns stand sofort fest: Nicht noch einmal mit diesem Kutter.


 
Moin Moin Uwe#h
Nanana, bist gestern mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden oder was??|supergri
Sooo schlimm war die Tour doch nun auch wieder nicht oder?? OK, das Gewusel am morgen fand ich auch eher Suboptimal, aber das wir nix gefangen haben, kann man so ja nun auch nicht sagen. Ich denke da nur an Z......n111#d|supergri. Denke mal eher wir hatten alle den falschen Köder dabei:q.Denn Jens ist schon nen spitzen Skip! UND das Schiff ist sehr Anglerfreundlich ausgestattet und PIKSAUBER! Ich für meinen Teil werde wieder auf die Monika gehen WENN ich denn mal von HH aus starten sollte....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

Wie die meisten anderen auch habe ich meinen "Lieblingskutter".

Und ich lese immer wieder mit Vergnügen über die Lieblingskutter der anderen.

Und auch immer wieder darüber, dass jeder Kutter (außer dem jeweiligen Lieblingskutter) ja nicht so dolle ist, was Service, Umgangston, Sauberkeit und Fänge angeht.....

Das Interessante dabei ist, dass (fast) jeder Kutter von irgendjemand der Lieblingskutter ist  - Genauso wie (fast) jeder Kutter von irgendjemanden überhaupt nicht gemocht wird.

Das kann zwar eigentlich von den Fakten her gar nicht zusammen gehen, spricht aber auf der anderen Seite wieder dafür, dass es "die Angler" nicht als homogene Gruppe mit gleichen Wünschen gibt.

"Die Angler" sind alle doch wohl kleine Individualisten, und jeder hat da andere persönliche Vorstellungen.

Gut für die Kutter. So kann jeder von uns weiterhin seinen Lieblingskutter besuchen und ebenso seinen "NoGo - Kutter" meiden.


----------



## Yupii (21. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Uwe#h
> Nanana, bist gestern mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden oder was??|supergri
> Sooo schlimm war die Tour doch nun auch wieder nicht oder?? OK, das Gewusel am morgen fand ich auch eher Suboptimal, aber das wir nix gefangen haben, kann man so ja nun auch nicht sagen. Ich denke da nur an Z......n111#d|supergri. Denke mal eher wir hatten alle den falschen Köder dabei:q.Denn Jens ist schon nen spitzen Skip! UND das Schiff ist sehr Anglerfreundlich ausgestattet und PIKSAUBER! Ich für meinen Teil werde wieder auf die Monika gehen WENN ich denn mal von HH aus starten sollte....


ich war mit meiner Ausbeute auch zufrieden ( ich hatte auch den richtigen Köder) aber das Areal, das den ganzen Tag, oder besser, die paar Stunden, beangelt wurde, war doch recht begrenzt|gr:.
Is jetze aber auch egal,  wir fahren nicht mehr mit dem Schiff.


----------



## Norge Fan (21. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

Natürlich hat jeder seine 1-2 Lieblingskutter,das steht ja ausser Frage.Aber da mein Schwiegervater und sein Kumpel sich nun mal die MS Monika ausgesucht haben wollte ich halt ein paar Infos(am besten aktuelle)über derzeitige Fänge,Pilkerfarben die zur Zeit gut laufen etc.Vielleicht habt Ihr ja in dieser Richtung noch ein bisschen Input für mich.Gruß#hRené


----------



## Broesel (21. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Die Angler" sind alle doch wohl kleine Individualisten, und jeder hat da andere persönliche Vorstellungen.
> 
> Gut für die Kutter. So kann jeder von uns weiterhin seinen Lieblingskutter besuchen und ebenso seinen "NoGo - Kutter" meiden.




Moinsen, 
das trifft wohl den Kern überhaupt. Jeder so, wie er möchte, wie *man selber* Erfahrungen gesammelt hat usw.

Es ist immer schlecht nur auf Meinungen anderer zu hören. Es ist wie im täglichen Leben. Nur eigene Erfahrungen bringen einen selber weiter... 

Ich bin nun schon seit über 5 Jahren "Stammgast" auf der Monika, mit allen Tiefen und Höhen, sprich von "Kiste voll" bis wirklich 0!! Fisch auf dem ganzen Kutter. Mir gefällt einfach das Umfeld, sprich ein sauberes Schiff, lockerer Mannschaft usw. 
Schließlich möchte *ICH* nicht nur Fisch fangen (was natürlich wunderbar ist, wenn es klappt ), sondern einen schönen erholsamen Tag verbringen. 

Ich denke das möchte jeder von uns..und das soll eben jeder da machen, wo es einem gefällt, der eine mag eben den Kutter nicht, der andere den Anderen...so hat jeder den Platz sich zu erholen...

Wäre schlimm, wenn alle nur auf ein Schiff wollten... 


Noch mal ein paar eigene Worte zur Monika: Jens ist Individualist, fährt auch oft genug abseits der anderen Schiffe, in andere "Reviere".. das kann in die Hose gehen, aber genauso gut ein Volltreffer sein...alles schon mit gemacht...

Norge Fan, ich wünsche ich jedenfalls einen schönen Tag auf See und Petri Heil!..und macht euch ein eigenes Bild... Ich weiß ja nicht, in wieweit du HH und die Monika kennst...|kopfkrat

Hier habe ich noch ein paar Impressionen von der Monika vom letzten Jahr...

Hochseeangeln mit der Monika


----------



## Norge Fan (24. September 2007)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

@ Broesel  

Danke für Deine Auskünfte und den Link:m.Lassen wir uns mal überraschen und  über die evtl. Fänge werde ich dann hier berichten.

@ all  

Über News von der Monika würde ich mich natürlich weiterhin freuen.  

Gruß#hRené


----------



## barschkönig (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

Hy ich fahre mitte Juli nach Heiligenhafen auf die Monika.
Ich wollte mal Fragen ob ich da noch was anderes außer Dorsch fangen kann?


----------



## Carptigers (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

Wittlinge, Platte, mit ganz viel Glück Makrele....


----------



## scp (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

Moin, ich war vor 2Jahren auf den Seebestatter ,es ist richtig wo keine Fische sind ..... Nur das die Ruten am Abend festgebunden werden,zur Not auch 3 ruten für ein Platz,nachdem wir ein Platz für 2 Leute gefunden hatten von wo aus wir Werfen konnten, gab es ein Vortrag warum jeder Dorsch über § 35 cm mitgenommen werden muss derAnlass war das ich 2 zurückgesetzt habe. die Kachel für dei meisten Dorsche 6 waren es habe ich in die Ostsee... Wir hatten trotz des gezapften Bieres bei Windstärke 5 eine Menge Spass, dem Flachmann in der Flasche sei Dank.Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass denn jede Ausfahrt ist anders.


----------



## zanderman111 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

das nenn ich dann doch einen starken ersten Auftritt...Super scp... Weiter so... Und hallo erstmal...


----------



## scp (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*

Danke, in Heiligenhafen haben wir immer was erlebt.Zum Fischen fahren wir dort nicht raus.


----------



## BallerNacken (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: MS-Monika/Heiligenhafen*



scp schrieb:


> Moin, ich war vor 2Jahren auf den Seebestatter ,es ist richtig wo keine Fische sind ..... Nur das die Ruten am Abend festgebunden werden,zur Not auch 3 ruten für ein Platz,nachdem wir ein Platz für 2 Leute gefunden hatten von wo aus wir Werfen konnten, gab es ein Vortrag warum jeder Dorsch über § 35 cm mitgenommen werden muss derAnlass war das ich 2 zurückgesetzt habe. die Kachel für dei meisten Dorsche 6 waren es habe ich in die Ostsee... Wir hatten trotz des gezapften Bieres bei Windstärke 5 eine Menge Spass, dem Flachmann in der Flasche sei Dank.Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass denn jede Ausfahrt ist anders.



Ganz ehrlich...wenn du im Forum weiterhin oder überhaupt erstmal verstanden werden willst, dann benutze doch bitte Satzzeichen und schreibe auch in ganzen verständlichen Sätzen. So wie man es in der Schule gelernt hat. Subjekt, Prädikat, Objekt...so long


----------

